# "Security Check" processing time during Ramada?



## flekke101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi,

I recently accepted a position with a financial institution located in DIFC, I was told that my application for an entry permit is "with Security" and this process can take 5-6 working days. My employer informed that my application was accepted on August 11th 2010 but it is still being processed. 

Should I expect long delays due to the month of Ramadan? Is there anyone out there in similar situation? I read somewhere that General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs-Dubai hours are still pretty normal (9am-6 pm) as they are running 2 shifts.

I would really appreciate it if someone can shed some light on this situation as I am not familiar with how thing function over there. 

thanks,


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

flekke101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently accepted a position with a financial institution located in DIFC, I was told that my application for an entry permit is "with Security" and this process can take 5-6 working days. My employer informed that my application was accepted on August 11th 2010 but it is still being processed.
> 
> ...


If you're working in DIFC then they process goes through them and they're your point of contact.
Just call them and ask about the status.
Even better, email someone that works there. (maybe your HR rep can give you the name of the person they're dealing with)
But if you only submitted it on the 11th I'd sit tight for a bit longer.
Yeah yeah they said 5-6 days but this is a gov't that we're talking about here.
It's only the 20th today so not to worry.
From all of my experience with the DIFC things get done very quickly and emails are quite effective.
OK good luck!


----------



## flekke101 (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for getting back to me. I was just informed that my employer expects a progress report on visa by Sunday/ Monday. Glad to hear that things with DIFC get done rather quickly.

BTW, do you happen to be familiar with process of attesting education degrees?


Thanks,


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

flekke101 said:


> BTW, do you happen to be familiar with process of attesting education degrees?


No. That's all news to me.
But I know that there have been numerous threads about the subject.
Run a search on the forum and you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## flekke101 (Aug 20, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> No. That's all news to me.
> But I know that there have been numerous threads about the subject.
> Run a search on the forum and you'll find what you're looking for.


Hello, 

My employer has not heard back from authorities re "security check" yet, should I be concerned since it has been more than 2 weeks since my application was sent in?

Thanks,


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I would not be too concerned (just yet), is Ramadan after all. Just keep following up with them and ask if there is anything you can do from your side, but I doubt it. Paperwork must be on the government side now and there is not much your employer can do either unfortunately! I had a similar experience (my visa application being processed right during Ramadan) and it definitely took much longer than normally (4 weeks!), however it got done eventually...


----------



## flekke101 (Aug 20, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> I would not be too concerned (just yet), is Ramadan after all. Just keep following up with them and ask if there is anything you can do from your side, but I doubt it. Paperwork must be on the government side now and there is not much your employer can do either unfortunately! I had a similar experience (my visa application being processed right during Ramadan) and it definitely took much longer than normally (4 weeks!), however it got done eventually...


thanks, it is a bit comforting to know that my situation is not unusual. Do you happen to know when Eid holidays will begin/end in Dubai? I heard the offcial holidays are 10 days or close to that.

thanks againn


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't know the exact date but somewhere around 10th-12th September (moon permitting)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't think that you should be concerned. It is Ramadan, therefore things are a lot slower than usual. Additionally, it takes a few weeks to get an employment visa. Your employer's PRO could however follow up and ask for an update on the application.

Re degree attestation, the process is different for each country. The degree should be attested in the country where it was issued. Normally, legal firms are quite familiar with the process and will complete the attestation on your behalf for a fee. Alternatively, contact the UAE embassy in your country and they will advise you on the process.


----------



## confused44 (Dec 28, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I don't think that you should be concerned. It is Ramadan, therefore things are a lot slower than usual. Additionally, it takes a few weeks to get an employment visa. Your employer's PRO could however follow up and ask for an update on the application.
> 
> Re degree attestation, the process is different for each country. The degree should be attested in the country where it was issued. Normally, legal firms are quite familiar with the process and will complete the attestation on your behalf for a fee. Alternatively, contact the UAE embassy in your country and they will advise you on the process.


Hi there, I was wondering if you have received the security clearance.

I got a verbal offer from a semi govt and they say they have send the docs for security clearance. Is there any place that I can verify that? does anybody know what is the actual process behind this?

Hope u can help


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

confused44 said:


> I got a verbal offer from a semi govt and they say they have send the docs for security clearance. Is there any place that I can verify that? does anybody know what is the actual process behind this?
> 
> Hope u can help


My experience is that things being sent for security clearance means they go into some black hole somewhere. There is nothing you can do to chase it up other than asking your contact at the company, and they could never ever tell me the status, just 'we are still waiting.' It seems like a bit of a crap shoot also, mine took months (I believe it was about 3.5 months, I lost track), but some of the people I worked with it took closer to a month.

Good luck


----------



## confused44 (Dec 28, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> My experience is that things being sent for security clearance means they go into some black hole somewhere. There is nothing you can do to chase it up other than asking your contact at the company, and they could never ever tell me the status, just 'we are still waiting.' It seems like a bit of a crap shoot also, mine took months (I believe it was about 3.5 months, I lost track), but some of the people I worked with it took closer to a month.
> 
> Good luck


Phew.. 3.5 months is too much!! 

It is rather annoying and a little surprising that we are not able to follow up.. how can we even know if they have applied!! 

Anyways, thanks and have a nice day.

Regards


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

confused44 said:


> It is rather annoying and a little surprising that we are not able to follow up.. how can we even know if they have applied!!


You joke, yet truth be told the reality is exactly that. You never know who's desk something might end up in a pile on. Hopefully yours will be considerably faster than mine. Just stay positive, and don't equate the time it takes with your likelihood of approval.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Did you keep a copy of the letter? Take it to HR and tell them what has happened.


----------

